
If I Were You: Perceptual Illusion of Body Swapping - bd
http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0003832
======
noonespecial
That was fascinating. Why did I keep thinking of Trevor Blackwell and Monty?
:)

Seriously; In a world filled with magazine articles stripped of all science
and sensationalized beyond recognition, its nice sometimes to read the real
deal instead of some nonsense about "the real body snatchers" etc.

------
petercooper
Some of the occurrences here could explain "out of body" experiences, the
reported loss of connection during rage, and similar slightly paranormal
events. It seems the brain is not quite as connected to our bodies as we'd
expect..

